# Got my first kill of 2021



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Nice work on a fat hog! You might want to seek out a more destructive pellet, or some of those high velocity ones. Or as mentioned, do the finishing shot with a shovel, or a baseball bat, a tire iron, or even the skillet that you’re cooking it in, etc. They are certainly some tough critters, with some thick skin, but deserve a quick death, like anything we are shooting at.
> Back in the day, our JV soccer coach had us bring him several, when he heard we were “employed” to kill as many as we could on our farmer friend’s land. (Which tallied 57 wanna be marmots that summer.) He said they were like a sweeter version of pork, but for whatever reason we never tried one on our own. They are fatty little buggers for sure, as we cleaned them up for him. I just might have to whack a fatty whistle pig while they are still around the bean field, and cook that varmint to the best of my abilities. Thanks for the memories and culinary killing inspiration!


Cool story. I have yet to read an article or story about eating them that didn't include mention of them being really tasty. I have heard it described a few times as being similar to herbed beef.

Re the pellet, I actually had to special order mine (COVID shortage). I got the Gamo Rocket which is their top end hunting pellet. I watched this YouTube before deciding on which gun and ammo combination:






In the end, next time I'll have to just whack him with a shovel. I'm not a farm boy, fellas. I've never killed anything with a hand tool. It's not the first thing that comes to mind. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

vsmorgantown said:


> The dead chucks much better looking.


I can't help that I'm gorgeous. Don't let your jealousy hang out so aggressively. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

How's this? 

After posting this morning, I went down to make my morning coffee and saw this whistle pig in the backyard. Shot placement is everything. One clean shot from the air rifle to the head. This one is a young'un - should be tender. 

Who has a good recipe? I'm researching that right now.






























Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

How about 3 hours in the smoker, transfer to oven and baked 2 hours in beer and onions under a foil tent, then served as pulled pork - pulled groundpork, perhaps?

Texture is good. A little more moist than other red meats - I wouldn't go so far as "greasy" but decidedly not dry. The flavor is definitely uniquely groundhog. I'd describe it as being between beef and venison in flavor with a strong aftertaste of herbs. Very interesting. I'll definitely do it again.





































Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice shot.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Excellent looking meal and use of fair game Macs!


We used to have a groundhog that lived under the shed at the Pinefarm. We never named it but it lived there for years and years and was like a pet or a mascot at the camp.

One of the young guns didn't know the deal and he shot and ate it one lonely night.

Bob later told him the score and pulled out a $20 dollar bill and handed it to him and told him, "Dude, next time drive your butt over to Meijer and pickup a rotisserie chicken instead...".

Guess you had to be there. Just thought I'd share a memory.

Nice thread though.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

PunyTrout said:


> Excellent looking meal and use of fair game Macs!
> 
> 
> We used to have a groundhog that lived under the shed at the Pinefarm. We never named it but it lived there for years and years and was like a pet or a mascot at the camp.
> ...


Lmao. That's a great story. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Head shot then put them head down in a 5gal pail half filled with water.


----------

